# Geofísico - precisa-se



## rossby (29 Abr 2008 às 19:05)

Precisa-se um *licenciado em Geofísica* para prestação de serviços em regime de contrato de avença no Centro Operacional de Vigilância Sísmica dos *Açores *em Ponta Delgada. 
Para mais informações é favor contactar-me.


----------

